# 1,000,000 per minute



## michaeledward (Jul 29, 2005)

Saw a video of a 36 barrel weapon that is able to fire 1,000,000 rounds per minute. Don't know how useful that would be, but, nice to know its out there, I guess.

Check out the video on ifilm.com

Also, check out the TASER on Bull.


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 29, 2005)

I can't even imagine that many rounds!!


----------



## KenpoEMT (Jul 29, 2005)

Can't wait till they come out with a pistol model !:snipe2: 
:roflmao:


----------



## Jaymeister (Jul 29, 2005)

Good to know, if you're ever attacked by 1,000,000 people


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 30, 2005)

Jaymeister said:
			
		

> Good to know, if you're ever attacked by 1,000,000 people


Wait for a Chinese Army invasion... only problem is... the reload.


----------



## RBaddorf (Aug 1, 2005)

www.metalstorm.com

One use is protecting ships from incoming missles.


----------



## RBaddorf (Aug 1, 2005)

http://www.metalstorm.com/videos/ms_36barrel_mpg.zip


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 1, 2005)

That kinda reminds me of the flechette round used during the Vietnam era, where thousands of small metal spikes were stuffed into a 55mm cannon round and fired point blank at charging enemy infantry. Much like an oversized shotgun round. Friends who witnessed the carnage first hand told me of having to use shovels to pry off the bodies that were literally nailed to trees, those at closer range were basically vaporized. 

We'll never stop thinking of new ways to kill each other will we? :disgust:


----------



## Jerry (Aug 1, 2005)

The problem with doing RPM the way it's done there, is that it looks at a non-sustainable rate.

Since a double-barrelled shotgun fires both barrells at once, I've got a 0-second delay from one shot to the other. Dividing 1 minute by 0 seconds, I discover that the fire-rate on a double-barrelled shotgun is "infinity per minute".

There are several reasons I'm onconvinced on these weapons, and the way they do firing rates is one of them.


----------



## Satt (Aug 1, 2005)

I just got out of the Navy where I worked on a gun that shoots 4500 rounds a min. and all I have to say is I feel sorry for the poor soul that has to work on a gun that has that many barrels and shoots that many rounds. (LOTS OF MECHANICAL PARTS!!!) LOL.

 :biggun:


----------



## RBaddorf (Aug 1, 2005)

Watch the video....no moving parts.


----------

